# Eagle River Strainer: Fairgrounds to Gypsum Section



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

A group just got off the Eagle today. There is a river wide strainer in the river, best estimation is near the Eagle County Airport, and another smaller strainer just above. Both are protruding from the right bank. By the pictures I saw, the larger one is still attached to the bank, so high water will most likely not take it anywhere. Looks like high water might open up a channel on the left, especially if some trimming occurs. They ended up portaging and were approached by a landowner letting them know that they were on private property. So getting in to do a full clean-up might come with some challenges. Be safe out there.

Posted this to the Access Page and thought these copied to the General Forum, thought it would be a good place to post as well.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

The Eagle County Sheriff's Office took the lead on organizing the removal of the strainer. Thank you to all involved.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you very much for coming back to update this thread!!


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Here is a picture of what's left. There were some guides floating who told me the river was still blocked and they were lining their rafts down the drop if you take the channel river right. I went to the left figuring I could squeeze through one way or another.

It was also hard to tell if the strainer was just under the surface of the water. As I approached I could see the water rolling very smoothly into the rapid, as if it was rolling over something.

Honestly, maybe I play it safer than I could, and it sounds like at least some of the guided fishing trips are as well, but this still looks like a raft ripper and a hazard to me.

The pic doesn't show it well and makes the area look much wider than it is! There is a rock in the middle right (not the rock you can see in the pic, it's more in the middle of the run), just as you enter the rapid which you have to squeeze between and the cut tree, which is pretty dang tight spacing.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Ran it again late last week and it looks like that arm sticking out in the previous pic has had more cut off. I did not stop to take a pic but had no reservations about running it this time.


----------

